# Help identify my network adapter



## antonio0371 (May 26, 2015)

Well, first of all, sorry, I had just installed FreeBSD a few hours ago, but I have no internet (from there). So, my questions are:
In which forum should I ask these questions?
Can I download the ports in other OS (ubuntu), add it to a USB memory and then load them from the FreeBSD?
My computer is a Lenovo G405, when I installed there was no network interface available.
Sorry!


----------



## tetragir (May 26, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.
You can ask your questions here, in the right category of course, but first, I would recommend to read the FreeBSD Handbook in advance.
Regarding your question, If you know exactly, what packages (and dependencies) you want to install, it is possible to download individual ports, but that's problematic and I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Remington (May 26, 2015)

Did you add this to your /etc/resolv.conf:


```
# Google DNS servers
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

Running FreeBSD on laptops generally have problems with sleep, built-in wifi and webcam.  Did you try connecting wired network cable to your laptop?

If the above doesn't work then we'll need more information from you.

Can you post your output from `ifconfig`?  That will help us understand more about your network issues.

It's possible that FreeBSD doesn't recognize your network card or wifi, then you may have to purchase FreeBSD compatible USB wifi adapter.


----------



## wblock@ (May 26, 2015)

For best results, ask only one question in a thread, in the proper forum.  We have forums for ports and networking.  Start new threads for unrelated questions.


----------



## antonio0371 (May 27, 2015)

The `ifconfig` just listed one device, the lo0 (the loop thingie I think).
Buying a usb adapter doesn't sound like a bad idea.
I found a port downloader in java, so I will give it a try.


----------



## wblock@ (May 27, 2015)

Please show the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -A1 -B3 network`.


----------



## antonio0371 (May 27, 2015)

```
subclass = HOST-PCI
none1@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x380517aa chip=0x10a01969 rev=0x10
hdr=0x00
    vendor    ='Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class    =network
    subclass=ethernet
none2@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x060914e4 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01
hdr=0x00
    vendor    ='Broadcom Corporation'
    device    ='BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Cont
    class    =network
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 27, 2015)

You have an Atheros AR8172 network card, which is only supported by alc(4) on 10.1-STABLE and 11.0-CURRENT.

You never told us which FreeBSD version you are running, so I am assuming you're on 10.1-RELEASE. You will either have to upgrade, or you can try the backport to 10.1-RELEASE I posted in this Thread ar8162-ethernet-interface.51673.

Your Wifi card does not seem to be supported as far as I can tell.


----------



## johnd (May 27, 2015)

Maybe you can get your card working following this blogpost:
http://blog.cochard.me/2012/10/using-bcm4313-wireless-chip-under.html


----------

